# What's your blood pressure?



## wayneL (25 October 2011)

At 50, I've had mine taken for the first time ever, it was 103/61 pulse 56.

All those years of dietary asceticism and keeping active appear to be paying off. Quack said I'm as fit as a mallee bull for my age.

How are ASFers travelling in this regard?


----------



## Smurf1976 (25 October 2011)

Mine is inversely proportional to the stock market. As the market goes down, my blood pressure goes up and vice versa.

Seriously, I decided to get fitter a while ago (sort of getting there...) and it was "OK but not great" before that so presumably it's not unreasonable now.


----------



## tech/a (25 October 2011)

wayneL said:


> At 50, I've had mine taken for the first time ever, it was 103/61 pulse 56.
> 
> All those years of dietary asceticism and keeping active appear to be paying off. Quack said I'm as fit as a mallee bull for my age.
> 
> How are ASFers travelling in this regard?




Pulse 56
You need to take up parachuting


----------



## Knobby22 (25 October 2011)

I thought I was good at 110/65 and I am 46.

You need to do the test a few times however because it can vary according to a number of factors. 

For some reason I didn't picture  you as the ultrafit type, Wayne


----------



## wayneL (26 October 2011)

Knobby22 said:


> I thought I was good at 110/65 and I am 46.
> 
> You need to do the test a few times however because it can vary according to a number of factors.
> 
> For some reason I didn't picture  you as the ultrafit type, Wayne




Well I'd never do anything insane like marathon or triathlon, but I like to keep active.


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2011)

Mine's great ...thanks to Caduet 5/20.
Pulse around high 40s low 50s - but likes to have a spazattack now and then.


----------



## dead trader (26 October 2011)

Mine's 121/70.


----------



## Whiskers (26 October 2011)

jbocker said:


> Mine's great ...thanks to Caduet 5/20.
> Pulse around high 40s low 50s - *but likes to have a spazattack now and then*.




What is the cause of this, jbocker?

I was fit as the proverbial bull until a few years ago when it was found I had developed chronic fatigue and shortly after an arrhythmia, an irregular heart beat and rhythm... a form of Ventricular Tachycardia, similar to, but not as severe as the form some triathletes and marathon athletes get. Then high blood pressure and weight gain set in.

Still don't know what caused it, but I know it upset my metabalism so that it's a tough job to stay fit and keep my weight under control. 

These days my doc is happy to see it 120/80 ish... a far cry from what I was used too.

As for pulse, I used to be around 60, before I noticed the odd feeling from the heart misbehaving. I was starting to get worried when it would go down to 40 ish resting with ocassional long or missed beats... which turned out to be the spasym which when mild was the heart beating so shallow and fast, apparently one of the valves gets the shutters and doesn't open and close properly ocassionally so that I couldn't feel a normal pulse.

After heaps of tests, it was determined to be all an electrical short circut... my arteries are, or at least were, as good as gold.

The irony is I know people of similar age or a bit older who have had a multiple coronary bypass and feel better than I do with very healthy organs, and a bit of an electrical short circut.


----------



## jbocker (26 October 2011)

Hi Whiskers
I think we have the same / similar issue - arterial fribulation or AF. The arteries around the heart are good so low risk of a Heart Attack. But the AF (if prolonged) can spin off a clot which can lead to stroke, which is my real danger. I was on aspirin but the thought is nowadays its not as good as thought for blood thinning, not taking rat poison (warfarin), have been put onto a new program of drugs Pradaxa. So along with type 2 diabetes gotta watch myself, neither is that bad but the potential long term can be big trouble.
Spent a bit of time in hospital on monitors early in the piece  - heart rate got down to 36 while I was there. Of course I told the nurses it was 'cause I am a supremely fit athelete - in disguise under a few extra kilos. 

The spazattack does annoy me though - struggle to walk up a hill when its banging away. Sometimes lasts nearly a day - not so much lately maybe once a month. Try not to stress up so much nowadays.

Anyway latest BP was 120/80.


----------



## pixel (26 October 2011)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Mine's 121/70.



 We could be twins. Mine is in the same ballpark. Pulse between 55 and 65.
After a couple of near-misses, I've been on beta blockers and blood thinners for 20 years. Those meds help pretty well.

PS: similar to jbocker, I've been for some time on rat poison (= warfarin). 
Changed to Plavix, which has fewer side effects..


----------



## Logique (27 October 2011)

greasy_pancakes said:


> Mine's 121/70.



Luxury. I dream of such a low reading. Seriously. As for Wayne at 103/61, freakish.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 October 2011)

Resting heart rate of 60 with a BP of 160/74. It has always been high for me, even when i used to be a state runner in my teens


----------



## waimate01 (27 October 2011)

prawn_86 said:


> Resting heart rate of 60 with a BP of 160/74. It has always been high for me, even when i used to be a state runner in my teens




Every bell curve has two ends as well as a middle. Doesn't make it bad or wrong. It's just how you get a normal distribution curve. 

I've always tended high, likewise even when I was young and very fit. When the GP takes my BP, I can usually make her eyes bulge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_coat_hypertension)


----------



## prawn_86 (27 October 2011)

waimate01 said:


> Every bell curve has two ends as well as a middle. Doesn't make it bad or wrong. It's just how you get a normal distribution curve.
> 
> I've always tended high, likewise even when I was young and very fit. When the GP takes my BP, I can usually make her eyes bulge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_coat_hypertension)




Yeh i'm not worried about it at all. My blood screens are extremely healthy, i'm not as fit as i sued to be, but still active pretty much every day and eat very healthily. Just something to keep an eye on as i get older and see if it gets worse


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 October 2011)

high = diastolic > 90.  74 is no problem at all.


----------



## noco (27 October 2011)

My birth certificate says I'm 80. The girls say I look 60. I feel like i'm still 40. I wish I were 20 again. But I feel like anew born baby. I got no hair, no teeth and I just wet my pants.LOL.

Seriously' for an old bloke like me I am happy with 135/80....pulse 65.  I eat right. I walk 35 KM per week and still practise Yoga. 80kg 176 tall. 

Eat cinnamon. It stops ageing. Good for arthritis, blood pressure and will fix hearing problems. Go to google and punch in cinnamon and it will confirm.


----------



## JTLP (27 October 2011)

110/50 or something like that. Resting rate of 50ish. Does my head in getting up too quickly :


----------



## explod (27 October 2011)

180/75 for the last 15 years with variances up to 210/110 when I had the nose bleeds.

And I think I take just about every blood pressure tablet available.  Tevetin plus 12.5mg, Isoptin 240mg, somac 40 mg, minipress 5 mg, alphaphril 20mg and zinstat 10mg.  Plus a few other things to calm me down and a bit of counselling thrown in.  

And so what, have to die of something.

You ought to be pleased waynel that I will get out of your hair soon.

Its the quality not the quantity.

Good thread for a change.  Can't beat the ole waynel to be on the *BALLs*


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2011)

explod said:


> 180/75 for the last 15 years with variances up to 210/110 when I had the nose bleeds.
> 
> And I think I take just about every blood pressure tablet available.  Tevetin plus 12.5mg, Isoptin 240mg, somac 40 mg, minipress 5 mg, alphaphril 20mg and zinstat 10mg.  Plus a few other things to calm me down and a bit of counselling thrown in.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't want you out of my hair that way Mr Plod. All good banter anyway.

Quality yes, but take care.


----------



## explod (27 October 2011)

wayneL said:


> I wouldn't want you out of my hair that way Mr Plod. All good banter anyway.
> 
> Quality yes, but take care.




When you were born wayneL I was just 16 years old shearing 120 sheep per day just to try and get my Father to like and accept me.

So as a plod I was always for the battler.  You are not and not even a book could explain satisfactorily where I am coming from compared to yourself.

It is one of the great things that irks me when you come on so full of it without any real comprehension of the hard world.

Its a bit like the term "hoons" for the kids out there trying to find something to do or gain some attention for their underlying dispair.  I am for them and not for the wry smirk and condescension on the faces of newsreaders during the 6 oclock evening dumb down.

That gives me high blood pressure.


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2011)

explod said:


> When you were born wayneL I was just 16 years old shearing 120 sheep per day just to try and get my Father to like and accept me.
> 
> So as a plod I was always for the battler.  You are not and not even a book could explain satisfactorily where I am coming from compared to yourself.
> 
> ...




Such a hateful post.

So where did you learn to judge people without knowing a jot about them?

Listen Mr Plod, each person has their own battles. No I wouldn't call myself a battler, but have fought my way out some desperate situations by the sweat of my brow, as have probably most people.

No real comprehension of the hard world? Pfffffft give yourself an uppercut.


----------



## explod (27 October 2011)

wayneL said:


> Such a hateful post.
> 
> 
> No real comprehension of the hard world? Pfffffft give yourself an uppercut.




Why should I bother, you do it just fine pal


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2011)

explod said:


> Why should I bother, you do it just fine pal




Because I would have done a better job of it had I known you were relying on me.


----------



## Julia (27 October 2011)

JTLP said:


> 110/50 or something like that. Resting rate of 50ish. Does my head in getting up too quickly :



I'm the same.  To counteract, I eat salty stuff.  The extra salt pushes up the pressure just enough (for me) to no longer have the unpleasant dizzying experience when getting up, i.e. orthostatic hypotension.



explod said:


> When you were born wayneL I was just 16 years old shearing 120 sheep per day just to try and get my Father to like and accept me.
> 
> So as a plod I was always for the battler.  You are not and not even a book could explain satisfactorily where I am coming from compared to yourself.
> 
> ...



Good Lord, explod.  Where did all that come from?   Aren't you making some assumptions about Wayne that you probably can't justify?

I doubt many of us who are members here have divulged much of our background and the various struggles we may have had to overcome just to survive, so it seems a bit unreasonable to me for you to so condemn any member when you actually know nothing about what formed their views.


----------



## JTLP (27 October 2011)

Julia said:


> I'm the same.  To counteract, I eat salty stuff.  The extra salt pushes up the pressure just enough (for me) to no longer have the unpleasant dizzying experience when getting up, i.e. orthostatic hypotension.




Thanks for the tip - may try it.


----------



## IFocus (27 October 2011)

wayneL said:


> At 50, I've had mine taken for the first time ever, it was 103/61 pulse 56.
> 
> All those years of dietary asceticism and keeping active appear to be paying off. Quack said I'm as fit as a mallee bull for my age.
> 
> How are ASFers travelling in this regard?





Spectacular numbers and good on you Wayne hope it continues.

Personally at 53 my own numbers are the standard average but still ride a short board surfing but still not in your league.


----------



## Logique (28 October 2011)

W: "No real comprehension of the hard world? Pfffffft give yourself an uppercut."
E: "Why should I bother, you do it just fine pal"  

Things getting back to normal I see. Watch out Wayne, we high blood pressure types arc up pretty quickly.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulletin_Debate
> In 1939, Banjo Paterson recalled his thoughts about the Bulletin debate...one day he [Lawson] suggested that we should write against each other, he putting the bush from his point of view, and I putting it from mine. "We ought to do pretty well out of it," he said. "We ought to be able to get in three or four sets of verses before they stop us.."


----------



## noco (28 October 2011)

My blood pressure rises significantly every time I read Gillard and Rudd have wasted more tax payers money both at home and overseas.


----------



## jbocker (28 October 2011)

explod said:


> ...just to try and get my Father to like and accept me.
> ...
> ...




Hi Explod
Did you ever feel that he got to like you?


----------



## motorway (28 October 2011)

Julia said:


> I'm the same.  To counteract, I eat salty stuff.  The extra salt pushes up the pressure just enough (for me) to no longer have the unpleasant dizzying experience when getting up, i.e. orthostatic hypotension.




Julia ...I know a few people who benefit from a strong cup of coffee , who used to faint without it ...  Best to drink with or before the meal ..

And I do not imply you are Elderly ...  Though for info one I know who switched to coffee for tea .. Is 92  and benefited greatly 

"*Healthy Elderly may Benefit from Increased Coffee Consumption*

Elderly people with little or no blood pressure problems can drink two to four servings of coffee a day and lower their risk of death by heart disease, by as much as 32 percent, according to the results of a study published in the February 2007 editions of the American Journal of Clinical Nutrition. And, those who consumed four or more servings had an even better chance of deflecting death by heart disease, 53 percent, over those whose consumption was barely one cup per day.

Although having little or no presence of hypertension is a factor, researchers conclude that drinking caffeinated beverages actually induces a rise in blood pressure, but in a very healthful way. As we age, each time we eat our blood pressure drops naturally. By drinking coffee after a meal, the caffeine in coffee may help balance this natural drop.

Interestingly, coffees with higher amounts of caffeine had better impact. Both caffeinated ground coffee and caffeinated instant coffee caused a "statistically significant protective effect." Although this study demonstrates that elderly people with regular blood pressure benefit from caffeinated coffee, those people, young or old, who have severe high blood pressure seem not to receive any protective effect. The researchers are not totally sure if it is age that makes the difference but it appears that increasing consumption among healthy persons older than 65 without hypertension may have an impact on decreasing the risk of death from heart disease.

The study involved 6,594 adults over a period of nine years. Fewer than 6.5 percent or 426 people died from heart disease. Researchers discovered that higher daily consumption of caffeinated beverages was directly associated with a lower risk of death from heart disease, especially for those participants over 65-years-old. Directing the study was Dr. James A. Greenberg is associate professor of health and science, and his colleagues in the Department of Health and Nutrition Sciences at Brooklyn College of the City University of New York."

Vitamin D status is important too.


Motorway


----------



## NewOrder (28 October 2011)

I am not sure I am even here, just tried to find my pulse and can't.

Anyway I have never had a BP concern, it has always been normal, not high or low. I am working hard on getting fit ATM after letting my fitness go for a couple of yrs. Doing 1.5 on the bike most days and walking 1 hr 5 times a week.

Not that much makes my blood boil, except idiots.


----------



## Julia (28 October 2011)

Um, Motorway, I've had orthostatic hypotension since I was in my teens.  I'm hopefully some distance still from being 'elderly'.

The added salt works perfectly well.   Retains some fluid thus increasing blood volume.
If anything, coffee - having some diuretic effect - would have an adverse effect.


----------



## motorway (28 October 2011)

Julia said:


> Um, Motorway, I've had orthostatic hypotension since I was in my teens.  I'm hopefully some distance still from being 'elderly'.
> 
> The added salt works perfectly well.   Retains some fluid thus increasing blood volume.
> If anything, coffee - having some diuretic effect - would have an adverse effect.






http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/.../pages/Dizziness_orthastatic_hypotension?open



> Consider drinking small but regular doses of caffeine, which boost blood pressure. A cup of coffee or tea with each meal tends to reduce the severity of orthostatic hypotension. Remember, however, that caffeinated drinks can cause dehydration, so moderation is the key.




I was talking with a Doctor about this , Just yesterday . Coffee has a number of positive health effects .


Motorway


----------



## pixel (28 October 2011)

Put on the old Omron cuff again this morning:
131/71, pulse 56
not bad for a sedentary 66yo with dysfunctional feet


----------



## Julia (28 October 2011)

motorway said:


> http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/.../pages/Dizziness_orthastatic_hypotension?open
> 
> I was talking with a Doctor about this , Just yesterday . Coffee has a number of positive health effects .
> Motorway



Perhaps it does, but it also has adverse effects on some of us.  Just one strong cup of espresso makes me jumpy enough to be literally unable to keep still and oh so irritable.
I stick to a large decaffeinated mug once a day.

I love good coffee, but the hyped up feeling is just awful.  Is it the caffeine that is supposed to be beneficial?


----------



## wayneL (29 October 2011)

Julia said:


> Perhaps it does, but it also has adverse effects on some of us.  Just one strong cup of espresso makes me jumpy enough to be literally unable to keep still and oh so irritable.
> I stick to a large decaffeinated mug once a day.
> 
> I love good coffee, but the hyped up feeling is just awful.  Is it the caffeine that is supposed to be beneficial?




Jeez shows how we're all different. Coffee does nothing like that to me... I can have a double shot espresso and go to sleep straight afterwards.


----------



## motorway (29 October 2011)

> Is it the caffeine that is supposed to be beneficial?





-->"coffees with higher amounts of caffeine had better impact. Both caffeinated ground coffee and caffeinated instant coffee caused a "statistically significant protective effect."

Yes it appears to be the actual caffeine .. And I have seen the same benefits in someone taking a NODOZ tab ( equivalent caffeine content to one good cup of coffee) 
whose blood pressure would go down very low without it and could not always have a coffee available.



> I love good coffee, but the hyped up feeling is just awful.



Yes we will have our individual response ... I guess if it effects you like that and you wanted to try. A weaker cup of coffee or a smaller amount of stronger coffee might be good ? Maybe providing 50mg instead of 100mg of caffeine would work for you.



> No-Doz tablets contain 100mg of caffeine
> or approximately the same amount as a cup of coffee.




Motorway


----------



## Whiskers (30 October 2011)

jbocker said:


> Hi Whiskers
> I think we have the same / similar issue - arterial fribulation or AF. The arteries around the heart are good so low risk of a Heart Attack. But the AF (if prolonged) can spin off a clot which can lead to stroke, which is my real danger. I was on aspirin but the thought is nowadays its not as good as thought for blood thinning, not taking rat poison (warfarin), have been put onto a new program of drugs Pradaxa. So along with type 2 diabetes gotta watch myself, neither is that bad but the potential long term can be big trouble.
> Spent a bit of time in hospital on monitors early in the piece  - heart rate got down to 36 while I was there. Of course I told the nurses it was 'cause I am a supremely fit athelete - in disguise under a few extra kilos.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I think you're condition is a bit worse than mine. I don't have diabetes to complicate things, at least not yet. I can certainly relate to your struggle under higher physical demand.

My doc recommends aspirin for over 50 especially if there is any history of heart attack or stroke in the family, but I loathe the idea of taking pills for any longer than I need and am curious about any information that asprin is not as good as thought for blood thinning and better alternatives for those of us that have conditions that diet alone will not provide a quick fix. 

For example I've read that strawberries have a similar effect. I'm still researching (when I get Time) other foods or even natural remidies such as herbs, that I may be able to substitute for asprin to naturally regulate blood viscosity and pressure.


----------



## pixel (30 October 2011)

Whiskers said:


> Yeah, I think you're condition is a bit worse than mine. I don't have diabetes to complicate things, at least not yet. I can certainly relate to your struggle under higher physical demand.
> 
> My doc recommends aspirin for over 50 especially if there is any history of heart attack or stroke in the family, but I loathe the idea of taking pills for any longer than I need and am curious about any information that asprin is not as good as thought for blood thinning and better alternatives for those of us that have conditions that diet alone will not provide a quick fix.
> 
> For example I've read that strawberries have a similar effect. I'm still researching (when I get Time) other foods or even natural remidies such as herbs, that I may be able to substitute for asprin to naturally regulate blood viscosity and pressure.



 Have you tried Green Tea or Seanol?
See http://antioxidantssupplement.com/tag/green-tea for greater details.


----------



## Whiskers (30 October 2011)

pixel said:


> Have you tried Green Tea or Seanol?
> See http://antioxidantssupplement.com/tag/green-tea for greater details.




I took up drinking green tea some time before my condition became aparent. That may have reduced the severity of the symptoms. 

I'm not familiar with Seanol. I'll look it up now.


----------



## Ferret (30 October 2011)

Whiskers said:


> *I took up drinking green tea some time before my condition became aparent.* That may have reduced the severity of the symptoms.




Whiskers,
Have you considered that green tea may have caused the condition?


----------



## Whiskers (31 October 2011)

Ferret said:


> Whiskers,
> Have you considered that green tea may have caused the condition?




In what way?

I am led to believe excess caffine aggrevates my condition so I've almost completely given up coffee and coke/pepsi.


----------



## pixel (31 October 2011)

Ferret said:


> Whiskers,
> Have you considered that green tea may have caused the condition?



 Hi Ferret,
can you point us to any article that would link high bp to green tea? 
I only find the opposite, e.g. http://www.home-remedies-for-you.com/articles/964/health-advice/high-blood-pressure-green-tea.html


> Green tea is considered as one of the best natural cures against high  blood pressure and it inhibits the Angiotensin converting Enzyme (ACE)  and thereby lowers blood pressure levels



An article from Uni Maryland: http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/green-tea-000255.htm suggests green tea and aspirin together can have a cumulative effect. Other warnings concern mainly the caffeine, which can be eliminated because decaf varieties are available.


----------



## Ferret (31 October 2011)

pixel said:


> Hi Ferret,
> can you point us to any article that would link high bp to green tea?




Hi Pixel,

I haven't looked into it at all.  I was just suggesting that Whiskers might want to since his condition became apparent after he started drinking green tea.

It is not unheard of for some individuals to respond very differently, even oppositely, to most.  Whether this is recorded as ever happening with green tea, I don't know.


----------



## motorway (2 November 2011)

It's Time to End the War on Salt
The zealous drive by politicians to limit our salt intake has little basis in science

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=its-time-to-end-the-war-on-salt


4X more likely to die with low salt diet – May 2011
3700 people followed for 8 years; low salt, moderate salt, and high salt diet
!4% of people on low salt diet died
1% of people on high salt diet died
25% of all groups ended up with high blood pressure

*Fatal and Nonfatal Outcomes, Incidence of Hypertension, and Blood Pressure Changes in Relation to Urinary Sodium Excretion*

Katarzyna Stolarz-Skrzypek, MD, PhD; Tatiana Kuznetsova, MD, PhD; Lutgarde Thijs, MSc; ValÃ©rie Tikhonoff, MD, PhD; Jitka SeidlerovÃ¡, MD, PhD; Tom Richart, MD; Yu Jin, MD; Agnieszka Olszanecka, MD, PhD; Sofia Malyutina, MD, PhD; Edoardo Casiglia, MD, PhD; Jan FilipovskÃ½, MD, PhD; Kalina Kawecka-Jaszcz, MD, PhD; Yuri Nikitin, MD, PhD; Jan A. Staessen, MD, PhD 
for the European Project on Genes in Hypertension (EPOGH) Investigators


If you look at lot of the salt studies. It would appear that salt Intake is being confounded with other factors .

Who tends to have a high salt diet ?  Those who eat a lot of fast and processed food. Those who do not eat a lot of fresh fruit or vegetables.


> "But as a paper pointed out several years later in the American Journal of Hypertension, scientists had little luck finding such associations when they compared sodium intakes within populations, which suggested that genetics or other *cultural factors might be the culprit*."




So Potassium and Magnesium. But also all the things that we do not know about that is in fresh and vibrant food..

*Whiskers* .. Of all things I see that have had a  large effect on Blood Pressure and the Heart  ( It is a Muscle ).  Is certainly a diet that is made up in the main with fresh food of vibrant colours (potassium and magnesium etc  ) .

 But above that especially getting Vitamin D levels optimal . Which just because you get some sun and may even have a tan ( UVA ) can not be assumed  esp as people get older.

Motorway


----------



## Julia (2 November 2011)

Hah, I'm much amused about the salt findings.   Why couldn't some of these genius researchers have previously considered that it wasn't necessarily salt per se that was a problem but the junk that contained the salt??

Now, could we please have the same basic sense applied to reasonable amounts of naturally occurring fat:  e.g. instead of assuming that all fat except the revered olive oil is evil, perhaps consider that a large variety of vegetables, not fried, but dressed with some butter and salt will do few people harm.

I don't know all the factors that contribute to the present hideous level of obesity in most affluent societies these days, but can't help remembering how the combined wisdom of nutritionists about a decade or more ago said everyone should be loading up on carbohydrates, lots of pasta, rice and bread, and cut right down on protein and fat.   Add lots of olive oil to your pasta and pretty much everything else.  Hey, it's just so awfully good for you.

So the willing population gulped down the olive oil and gobbled up all that flour and water in pasta and bread.  And voila, all those calories piled on the kilos.

Meanwhile, those people who snorted at the advice and happily went on with their reasonable amounts of protein, minimal carbohydrate, a bit of butter and cream, with heaps of fresh fruit and vegetables, kept their weight at healthy levels.


----------



## motorway (2 November 2011)

Julia said:


> Now, could we please have the same basic sense applied to reasonable amounts of naturally occurring fat:  e.g. instead of assuming that all fat except the revered olive oil is evil, perhaps consider that a large variety of vegetables, not fried, but dressed with some butter and salt will do few people harm.




http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/104/10/867.abstract



> The great cholesterol myth; unfortunate consequences of Brown and Goldstein's mistake.
> QJM. 2011 Jun 20.
> Adams DD.
> From the Faculty of Medicine, University of Otago, Dunedin, New Zealand.
> ...




Motorway


----------



## Calliope (2 November 2011)

Julia said:


> So the willing population gulped down the olive oil and gobbled up all that flour and water in pasta and bread.  And voila, all those calories piled on the kilos.




Good tucker for a Mediterranean field worker - no good for those who sit on their arses most of the time.


----------



## Whiskers (2 November 2011)

motorway said:


> If you look at lot of the salt studies. It would appear that salt Intake is being confounded with other factors .
> 
> So Potassium and Magnesium. *But also all the things that we do not know about that is in fresh and vibrant food..*




From my limited scientific knowledge, but experience with nutrition management in horticultural crops, I suspect we under estimate, even don't fully understand foods that perform catalytic and chelating functions and their importance.  



> Whiskers .. Of all things I see that have had a  large effect on Blood
> Pressure and the Heart  ( It is a Muscle ).  Is certainly a diet that is made up
> in the main with fresh food of vibrant colours (potassium and magnesium etc  ).
> 
> ...




I've had some discussion and some vitamin and mineral tests and although some are lowish towards clinically low, I am advised that 'clinically' I don't need vitamin or mineral supplements.

But I don't necessarily accept that 'clinical' levels are right for everyone. They are pretty much averages of a cross section of what is considered 'normal' people. 



Julia said:


> Now, could we please have the same basic sense applied to *reasonable amounts of naturally occurring fat*:  e.g. instead of assuming that all fat except the revered olive oil is evil, perhaps consider that a large variety of vegetables, not fried, but dressed with some butter and salt will do few people harm.




That's probably a more profound point than many people realise.

I tried cutting down fat, salt and sugar in total in line with the standard advice, since I'd never had a weight issue before, but didn't feel any better and couldn't work off the existing fat because of severe fatigue and pain with fibromyalgia. I lost weight easier by not eating as much per se, but I'm thinking that is probably what accelerated'some of my  lowish nutrient levels.



> Meanwhile, those people who snorted at the advice and happily went on with their
> reasonable amounts of protein, minimal carbohydrate, a bit of butter and cream,
> with heaps of fresh fruit and vegetables, kept their weight at healthy levels.




This is where I'm at now... reverting back to more whole natural foods but more roasting of things like meat and potatoes instead of frying them, with moderate amounts of butter, salt, cream, lemon, vinegar, herbs and spices. 

I think you mentioned earlier that you take extra salt for your blood pressure. Despite my BP getting high at times, I also experience the same problem with standing up or moving too quickly. I also suffered severe cramp like pains in my calf, ankle and feet after days of heavier ( well, otherwise normal) physical activity that were attributed to neurological activity, but the cramping has pretty much gone since I have returned to my previous normal diet including more salt.

I tend to think there is much more value in these things than we realise and is probably getting destroyed in processing and long storage of that processed food.



motorway said:


> _*In the absence of efficient receptors* for LDL cholesterol, cells will be unable to use this component adequately for the manufacture of normally resilient arterial cell walls, resulting in accelerated arteriosclerosis._
> 
> _Eating cholesterol is harmless, shown by its failure to produce vascular accidents in laboratory animals, but its avoidance causes human malnutrition from lack of fat-soluble vitamins, especially vitamin D._
> 
> ...




My condition seems to neurologically based. A lot of the research I've read talks about a breakdown of various receptors in muscles as well as inefficient metabolism of nutrients in the digestive process. 

Fibromyalga research in particular (since this occured before my BP problem) seems to indicate poor tolerance to nitrates and MSG in the diet. 

I heard of one Fibromyalgia patient who was  doctor carried out tests and found after quite some time that excess sulphites triggered his problems.

I'm still examining what sulphites, nitrates and MSG are in my diet, but also trying to back track my symptoms, especially the nature of my BP to completely reverse my condition. While some damage may not be restored, I'm suspecting the the role of catalysts and particularly chelates may be the cause, since my BP seems to stem from erratic electrical activity in the heart. 

Chelates are rather benign, but powerful agents in controlling the unwanted chemical activity ie to buff nutrients and as I understand very high in some fish and sea weed products. Since commercial chelates come from certain coal deposits, it raises the question how much is in certain fruit and vegetable varities. 

Since growing numbers with fibromyalgia eventually surcome to BP with a conductivity link, we may be part of the leading edge of increased sensitivity to a lot of preservatives like MSG and nitrates in our diet.


----------



## johenmo (3 November 2011)

Food intolerances are increasing - there's enough proper stats on that.  Why is what isn't agreed upon.

My observation over the decades is your health depends on the cards you are dealt = genetics.  My family has faulty genetics and despite 25 years of healthy eating, exercise etc the familial conditions still hit me.  Unfortunately my roles had been stressful and this, I believe, brought them on earlier. Incidentally the BP is fine.

What isn't talked about much is the unwanted effect of (long term) medication use - Losec & Vit B12 deficiency/digestive issues, Lipitor (statins) and muscle pain, NSAIDS and digestive issues, arthritis medication & secondary conditions (my Rheumy wants me to take a 2nd DMARD (Arava) concomittantly.  The manufacturers state the combo hasn't been studied but the anecdotal evidence is enough to put me off it - secondary cancers, liver fibrosis &/or cirrhosis.  Anyone else notice that Doctors don't mention these things?

Our way of life is conducive to illness.  Plus we, as a people, live longer than our forebears and so various ailments have time to manifest themselves.

I can't help but feel that with our refined foods we are eating our way to ill health in many cases.


----------



## Julia (3 November 2011)

johenmo said:


> Food intolerances are increasing - there's enough proper stats on that.  Why is what isn't agreed upon.



Perhaps.  Or perhaps, due to publicity, more people are finding it fashionable to declare themselves intolerant to particular foods.  viz in particular a very small proportion of the population are actually coeliacs, but huge numbers of people are asserting that they are gluten intolerant, despite never having been tested for such a condition.  Hence the proliferation of gluten free products everywhere.
I'd bet that if these people were actually tested for such an intolerance, there would not be a positive result in many cases.



> What isn't talked about much is the unwanted effect of (long term) medication use - Losec & Vit B12 deficiency/digestive issues, Lipitor (statins) and muscle pain, NSAIDS and digestive issues, arthritis medication & secondary conditions (my Rheumy wants me to take a 2nd DMARD (Arava) concomittantly.  The manufacturers state the combo hasn't been studied but the anecdotal evidence is enough to put me off it - secondary cancers, liver fibrosis &/or cirrhosis.  Anyone else notice that Doctors don't mention these things?



Probably depends on your doctor.  The manufacturer is legally obliged to list any potential side effect in the information leaflet contained with the product.
Often it comes down to benefits versus risks.  Most of life is a compromise.



> Our way of life is conducive to illness.  Plus we, as a people, live longer than our forebears and so various ailments have time to manifest themselves.



How can you say 'our way of life is conducive to illness'?  We have the choice about out 'way of life'.  We can choose to eat sensibly and exercise vigorously and not over indulge in dumb behaviours.
Certainly our genes have a significant effect, but we also need to take personal responsibility (as in any other field) for our way of life.



> I can't help but feel that with our refined foods we are eating our way to ill health in many cases.



So don't eat these refined foods.  It's not exactly a complicated matter!


----------



## motorway (3 November 2011)

johenmo said:


> My observation over the decades is your health depends on the cards you are dealt = genetics.




"A large number of human disorders””autism and cancer among them””display a confusing pattern of inheritance. In some cases, they are clearly genetic, with frequent occurrences in individual families. But in others, new cases will appear in families that were otherwise unaffected."


"In recent years, an alternative explanation has been proposed: mutations are nearly always important for these diseases, but the mutations aren't always inherited. This first became clear for cancer, where researchers realized that sporadic cases of the disease resulted from mutations that cells had picked up over the course of their history in the body (*and that environmental influences act by altering the frequency of mutations*). There's generally a substantial overlap between these sporadic mutations and the ones that are mutated in the cancer's heritable form.

But the cells that become cancerous often take decades of environmental insults to pick up mutations, which doesn't explain many behavioral disorders. These can have an early onset and may be associated with structural differences in the brain that arise early in development””potentially prior to birth. There doesn't seem to be the same sort of room for mutations in these cases.

 Plus, even if we suspected in the past that mutations were involved, we didn't have the technology to find them."

*Over the last few years, however, that last bit has changed.  *

"These results suggest that schizophrenia is generally caused by mutations, even in cases where the mutations haven't been inherited. This still leaves significant space for environmental influences, though; these could influence the occurrence of the disease by altering the mutation rate, for example. Schizophrenia is a complex disease, and environmental factors may also alter the timing of its onset and its progression afterwards.

The results clearly have significance beyond schizophrenia. Many other disorders, including ALS and dyslexia, show the same sort of pattern: a mix of inherited and sporadic cases. Autism and schizophrenia, by showing that mutations may underlie both types of case, may provide a model that helps us understand a wide variety of disorders."


Bottom Line ? Genes matter (even though inheritance might not)

http://arstechnica.com/science/news...-schizophrenia-even-when-inheritance-isnt.ars


==> Most of us, including myself, have a primitive understanding of genetics. Genes are the things you inherit and pass down to your kids. Defects in those genes cause in curable diseases, if they don’t kill you outright. The defects, or mutations, are acquired over generations of genes being exposed to mutagens, like x-rays, toxins, etc. and are passed down the line. Right? In what may be a seminal paper (actually an editorial) in Nature, Dr. John Timmer says: hold on, not so fast.
*
It appears that many of those mutations occur during the lifetime of the person in question. That is, you may well have a genetic disease that you did not inherit.
*



> The genetic defects he is talking about are often quite minor in comparison to what we have grown accustomed to think about, like an entire chromosome trisomy 21 in Down syndrome (Down’s syndrome in the U.K.). No set of genetic push-pull railroad repair cars are going to fix that one, it’s just too big.
> However, a number of proteins exist whose entire purpose in life is to go along the genome, like a railroad car, detecting small genetic variations in one set of genes, and fix them, sometimes using the other set of genes as a template for normal. At least that’s how a forensic psychiatrist understands the process.
> 
> And guess who is in charge of these little locomotives? Guess who protects your genome from these genetic variations, guess who is “The Defender of the Genome”? You guessed it; it’s just another one of vitamin D’s repair and maintenance functions.
> John Cannel





So You are Both Right





> Our way of life is conducive to illness. Plus we, as a people, live longer than our forebears and so various ailments have time to manifest themselves.






> How can you say 'our way of life is conducive to illness'? *We have the choice about out 'way of life'. We can choose to eat sensibly and exercise vigorously and not over indulge in dumb behaviours*.







> Certainly our genes have a significant effect, but we also need to take personal responsibility (as in any other field) for our way of life.




Motorway


----------



## motorway (5 November 2011)

johenmo said:


> What isn't talked about much is the unwanted effect of (long term) medication use - Losec & Vit B12 deficiency/digestive issues, Lipitor (statins) and muscle pain, NSAIDS and digestive issues, arthritis medication & secondary conditions (my Rheumy wants me to take a 2nd DMARD (Arava) concomittantly.  The manufacturers state the combo hasn't been studied but the anecdotal evidence is enough to put me off it - secondary cancers, liver fibrosis &/or cirrhosis.  Anyone else notice that Doctors don't mention these things?





*Five out of six approved drugs offer "few if any new benefits" to patients, according to a leading critic of the pharmaceutical industry.*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/7...escription-drugs-dont-work-doctor-claims.html



> Chloresterol-lowering statins were a classic example of the drugs industry overselling a product as a wonder-pill to prevent heart attacks, despite evidence that they could do more harm than good, he claimed.
> 
> In a paper that he presented to the American Sociological Association (ASA) on Tuesday, he said pharmacuetical companies were guilty of creating a "market for lemons" - one in which the seller knows much more than the buyer about the product, and takes advantage of this fact.




Motorway


----------



## NewOrder (5 November 2011)

my 

My ex husband has chronic food allergies, anaphylaxis, skin issues etc. My kids both had chronic food allergies as babies and into early childhood. It has been a major part of my life, caring for them, preparing food and studying every single label of every single food they ever ate while with me.

My son was displaying ODD tendencies and was failure to thrive/grow. My daughter scream all day and most of the night until she was 3, she had her first anaphylactic reaction at just under 4 months.

I then discovered the "failsafe" lifestyle which is a low to no preservative diet including some of the naturally occurring food chemicals. At the same time both kids tested positive for the Coeliacs gene.

So all artificial chemicals were removed from our diets, the kids came off gluten and we spent months trialing and challenging one food at a time.

End result is the kids have both outgrown their allergies, eczema and ODD tendencies. They can tolerate some preservatives now with little side effect and we have not had a tantrum in years. They are both thriving, I no longer have concerns for their health.

Forget salt, sugar or fats, preservatives are the biggest health issue we are facing IMHO. They change peoples temperament and ability to concentrate. While we are pumping toxins such as preservatives into our bodies the obesity epidemic will continue as the body needs to hold onto fat to absorb the toxins.


----------



## johenmo (16 November 2011)

Julia - there is no doubt some doctors are better than others.  I've experienced that.  Literature that comes with many drugs is minimal and the list of physical side-effects is somewhat similar.  But issues like the losec/vit B12 interaction is NOT on the packet info sheet - and my packets have NOT had the info sheets for some time.  There is a high level of trust from patients (for many reasons) & I believe the onus is on the medical professions to raise these issues without having to be prompted.  My Rheumatologist suggested mixing two DMARDs - he failed to mention that not studies  have been done on concomitant use, or the "new" one has significant issues on the liver & is subject to legal action, nor that there is a suggestion that these two together leads to seconday issues, like lymphatic cancer.  My major was Biochemistry so this is sorta my interest BUT for many people they dont' know what they don't know, and therefore don't know what to ask.  I have challenged Drs and specialists because I happened to know & research.  

A genetic disposition doesn't mean it's  sure thing you will end you with a condition, more that one is predisposed towards it i.e. higher risk.  

As for intolerances or true allergenic reactions.  You are right in that people declare themselves to be allergic or intolerant where the true cause is something else.  Digestive systems subject to years of "food abuse" get upset after a while.  There are more true anaphylactic issues appearing now - they may have existed but our testing & diagnosis improves with time.  We are unknowingly exposed to many chemicals via preservatives, furniture, etc.  The upside of some of these preservatives is less people die from food poisoning etc!  

People generally have a choice in what they eat.  What I find sad is that for those with tight budgets (for whatever reason) the worst food is cheapest.  Our marketers tell me that these people can not afford to treat themselves often or at much cost, and tend to do it via food - usually the cheap stuff like chips and soft drinks.  It's cheaper to buy soft drink than milk (I know - ppl will say drink water..).

Anyway, that's enough for this morning.  Better go to work.

Have a good day


----------



## Julia (16 November 2011)

Johenmo, interesting comments, thank you.

Just as well you have enough knowledge to ask the right questions and seek further info.  I guess doctors have to discern when a patient has the capacity to absorb sophisticated information and when it would just go over their heads.
I'm constantly amazed at the number of people who are taking several drugs and have no idea what most of them are supposed to be doing.

Good luck.


----------



## DB008 (17 November 2011)

motorway said:


> It's Time to End the War on Salt
> The zealous drive by politicians to limit our salt intake has little basis in science
> 
> Motorway




I've got High Blood pressure.
Did a whole heap of tests.
Nothing out of the blue turned up.
Fit, ate/eat healthy, limited alcohol intake.
Probably have around 3 - 4 coffee's a day. Don't really feel the caffeine effect me to be honest.
(Young too - under 35)

They put me on Coversyl (10mg - once a day).

One of the things l got told to do was to not put additional salt on my food - i.e., from a salt shaker. Something l have adhered to.


----------



## DB008 (17 November 2011)

NewOrder said:


> My son was displaying ODD tendencies and was failure to thrive/grow. My daughter scream all day and most of the night until she was 3, she had her first anaphylactic reaction at just under 4 months.
> 
> I then discovered the "failsafe" lifestyle which is a low to no preservative diet including some of the naturally occurring food chemicals. At the same time both kids tested positive for the Coeliacs gene.
> 
> ...




+1
One of my Dad's family friends had a very similar experience. The kids were a nightmare and the family changed diet over a period of time and worked out it was certain types of food with chemicals/preservatives that would set them off. The kids would have ODD episodes and go nuts for days on end. 
God knows that they put in half the stuff we eat.


----------



## motorway (18 November 2011)

DB008 said:


> I've got High Blood pressure.
> Did a whole heap of tests.
> Nothing out of the blue turned up.





Did they test your Vitamin D Levels ?

Motorway


----------



## kimcasablancas (24 November 2011)

Last time I checked (a few weeks ago) 127/90. A couple of weeks before it was 153/90. Gooooo stress. 

I eat well, and stay fit. Stress gets to me though.


----------



## motorway (24 November 2011)

*Just a spoonful of sugar helps the blood 
pressure go up*

http://christinecronau.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SSB-and-BP-1.pdf


“Naturally, dietary indiscretion 
is the main culprit, but 
which dietary factor?”


Motorway


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 November 2011)

mine is 117/70 - 130/90 depends on the time of day I test it, Doc sez I have white coat syndrome.


----------



## Logique (25 November 2011)

motorway said:


> *Just a spoonful of sugar helps the blood pressure go up - * http://christinecronau.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SSB-and-BP-1.pdf  - “Naturally, dietary indiscretion is the main culprit, but which dietary factor?”
> Motorway



Looks like we pay a high price for honey's beneficial effects:

http://christinecronau.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SSB-and-BP-1.pdf
"Animal models demonstrate that a high-fructose diet leads to hypertension and renovascular damage [8]...Fructose is metabolized exclusively by the liver, which is the only organ with the requisite Glut5 transporter [13]..."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey
Typical honey analysis:[34]
* Fructose: 38.2%
Glucose: 31.3%
Maltose: 7.1%
Sucrose: 1.3%
Water: 17.2%
Higher sugars: 1.5%
Ash: 0.2%
Other/undetermined: 3.2%


----------



## motorway (25 November 2011)

Logique said:


> Looks like we pay a high price for honey's beneficial effects:
> 
> http://christinecronau.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/SSB-and-BP-1.pdf
> "Animal models demonstrate that a high-fructose diet leads to hypertension and renovascular damage [8]...Fructose is metabolized exclusively by the liver, which is the only organ with the requisite Glut5 transporter [13]..."
> ...





Lustig makes the point in his presentations that in nature fruit Sucrose ( 50% Fructose )  and Fructose. What he calls the "poison" ( It is all about dose ) comes also with the "antidote" ..Nutrients and Fiber. That is only Whole fruit.. 

As for Honey in nature it is guarded by BEES 

longish but worthwhile==>

Robert H. Lustig, MD, UCSF Professor of Pediatrics in the Division of Endocrinology, explores the damage caused by sugary foods. He argues that fructose (too much) and fiber (not enough) appear to be cornerstones of the obesity epidemic through their effects on insulin. Series: UCSF Mini Medical School for the Public [7/2009] [Health and Medicine] [Show ID: 16717]



I think whole fruit is a good food. But I am finding maybe better to have it early in the day. 

Motorway


----------



## Logique (26 November 2011)

Yes that's a good analogy. Fruit carries the fructose, but it's balanced by the nutrients and fibre. Eat too many oranges, and the short term health effects can certainly be explosive.


----------



## motorway (27 November 2011)

motorway said:


> Of all things I see that have had a  large effect on Blood Pressure and the Heart  ( It is a Muscle ).  Is certainly a diet that is made up in the main with fresh food of vibrant colours (potassium and magnesium etc  ) .
> 
> But above that especially getting Vitamin D levels optimal . Which just because you get some sun and may even have a tan ( UVA ) can not be assumed  esp as people get older.
> 
> Motorway




"In people with low blood levels of vitamin D, boosting them with supplements more than halved a person's risk of dying from any cause compared to someone who remained deficient, in a large new study.

Analyzing data on more than 10,000 patients, University of Kansas researchers found that 70 percent were deficient in vitamin D and they were at significantly higher risk for a variety of heart diseases.

D-deficiency also nearly doubled a person's likelihood of dying, whereas correcting the deficiency with supplements lowered their risk of death by 60 percent.

"We expected to see that there was a relationship between heart disease and vitamin D deficiency; we were surprised at how strong it was," Dr. James L. Vacek, a professor of cardiology at the University of Kansas Hospital and Medical Center, told Reuters Health.

"It was so much more profound than we expected."

After taking into account the patients' medical history, medications and other factors, the cardiologists found that people with deficient levels of vitamin D were more than twice as likely to have diabetes, 40 percent more likely to have high blood pressure and about 30 percent more likely to suffer from cardiomyopathy -- a diseased heart muscle -- as people without D deficiency.

Overall, those who were deficient in D had a three-fold higher likelihood of dying from any cause than those who weren't deficient, the researchers reported in the American Journal of Cardiology. Moreover, when the team looked at people who took vitamin D supplements, their risk of death from any cause was about 60 percent lower than the rest of the patients, although the effect was strongest among those who were vitamin D deficient at the time they were tested.

Previous research has indicated that many Americans don't have sufficient levels of vitamin D, however. The latest National Health and Nutrition Examination Survey estimated that 25 percent to 57 percent of adults have insufficient levels of D, and other studies have suggested the number is as high as 70 percent.

Vacek said he believes so many people are deficient because we should get about 90 percent of our Vitamin D from the sun and only about 10 percent from our food. The human body makes vitamin D in response to skin exposure to sunlight.

Certain foods, like oily fish, eggs and enriched milk products are also good sources of D. A sufficient amount of Vitamin D absorption from the sun would require at least 20 minutes of full-body exposure each day in warmer seasons, and most people aren't outside enough, Vacek said.

In the northern United States and throughout Canada, experts say the sun isn't strong enough during the winter months to make sufficient vitamin D, even if the weather was warm enough to expose the skin for a long time.

It means that adults should consider getting their Vitamin D levels checked through a simple blood test, Vacek said, and take vitamin D supplements. 

"Its benefit is in people who are deficient. If you're low, it makes sense to be put on replacement therapy and have a follow-up a couple months later to make sure your levels come up."

SOURCE: 1.usa.gov/v61Owu



> The American Journal of Cardiology, online November 7, 2011.
> 
> American Journal of Cardiology
> 
> ...




Motorway


----------



## motorway (28 November 2011)

Fructose Sugar Addiction Dangers


A contemporary of Dr. Robert Lustig, Dr. Richard Johnson confirms through scientific experiments and research, the same findings of Dr. Lustig regarding the poisonous effects of the chemical Fructose (in sugar).

Not only do his studies show that Fructose is addictive, but also suggests that excessive sugar intake ALONE is the cause of the "metabolic syndrome", i.e., heart disease, hypertension, diabetes, obesity, Gout  etc...which is proven in both labratory studies on animals, and also on humans as well.

*Fructose Sugar Addiction Dangers - Lecture - Dr Richard Johnson* 










Motorway


----------



## johenmo (6 December 2011)

Julia said:


> ... I guess doctors have to discern when a patient has the capacity to absorb sophisticated information and when it would just go over their heads.
> I'm constantly amazed at the number of people who are taking several drugs and have no idea what most of them are supposed to be doing.




Thanks for the wishes,  You sum it up nicely,  A doctor friend said to me years ago "Treat them like a tradesman and don't get fobbed off".


----------



## jonojpsg (6 December 2011)

110/65 or thereabouts - am 39 and pretty fit, eat a healthy diet mostly apart from too much chocolate


----------



## motorway (10 December 2011)

Along With Vitamin D --Fructose and hence Sugar is a significant factor.

some transcripts from the Videos of Dr. Richard Johnson’s Fructose Presentation.



> We’ve also just finished a study in Minarka, where we gave fructose for two weeks to healthy people, and look what happened: The blood pressure went up; the triglycerides went up; the HDL cholesterol fell; insulin resistance went up; uric acid went up; and even a test of fatty liver went up.
> 
> And not only that; they spontaneously quit exercising by 50% (and it makes sense, because fructose causes energy depletion).






> Fructose is an initial cause of high blood pressure.  Fructose raises uric acid in the blood, and Johnson showed that raising uric acid levels (in rats) directly raises blood pressure by inhibiting nitric oxide in endothelial cells.
> 
> He also showed that uric acid produces micro-vascular lesions in the kidneys–the same lesions that in humans are strongly associated with high blood pressure, and are a likely cause.






> Uric acid’s been going up the last hundred years.





Insulin and Leptin


But also Long chain Omega 3s



> Now that most scientists recognize that cardiovascular heart disease results from inflammation in the arteries (which leads to plaque that can rupture and cause an acute heart attack or stroke), a new test has been developed that strongly depicts an individual’s risk of this disease. As it has turned out, the Omega-3 Index test is an extremely strong and accurate predictor of heart disease risk.





http://www.wholefoodsmagazineonline...3-index-powerful-indicator-heart-disease-risk




> It appears that it takes about one gram of EPA+DHA per day for about half a year to move the average person’s HS-Omega-3 Index of 4% up to the target of 8%. This will vary considerably depending on many variables, but that gives people a rough idea of where to start.






> we did find that people who have the highest Omega-3 Index values appear to have the slowest rates of “cellular aging.” This is estimated by measuring the rate of telomere attrition, or shortening of the tips of the chromosomes.
> 
> The faster the telomere section shortens, the faster the aging process.
> 
> In our study, those with an Omega-3 Index of about 8% “aged” at less than half the rate as those with an Index of 3%. Although not definitive, the fact that the Japanese as a population have one of the highest omega-3 index values in the world and are about the longest lived people on earth may not be a coincidence.




Motorway


----------



## motorway (20 December 2011)

Very Interesting paper imo

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2917125/?tool=pmcentrez

motorway


----------



## noirua (10 March 2022)




----------

